
Why Tumblr Could Be Yahoo's YouTube - kylelibra
http://allthingsd.com/20130519/how-to-spend-a-billion-plus-on-user-generated-content-google-edition/
======
nati
Yahoo feels kind of wrong. Is this goin to be a new Flickr?

